

It's Kafka, not Orwell we should be reading (PRISM) - ikken
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/06/why-should-we-even-care-if-the-government-is-collecting-our-data/276732/

======
defuzz
To be honest, you shouldn't read fiction, read Weizenbaum, Joseph instead.

------
daughart
Try Foucault.

